# When is SX OS getting 7.0/7.0.1 support?



## Huntereb (Feb 25, 2019)

All of the other CFW's have 7.X support... But SX OS doesn't? What are they waiting for? What's taking so long? Can't they just copy Atmosphere and be done?? I spent $50 on this thing and it doesn't even work with the latest firmware, even though their website says it should! If I just recently bought it, can I request a refund?

Also, general SX OS waiting thread. Post your predictions on when we'll get an update!


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 25, 2019)

emunand still works. Though it is a pain that that autorcm seems broken by 7.0 as launching stock firmware even on hekate doesn't seem to work. At least I still have my jig


----------



## nyder (Feb 25, 2019)

Relax dude.


----------



## Volthax (Feb 25, 2019)

The engineers are working very hard on it, it should take approximately 2 more years for support to come from what I heard of an undisclosed source at Nintendo.
We appreciate your kid-friendly questions, Buddha bless and have an amazing day.


----------



## iriez (Feb 25, 2019)

They are working on reverse engineering the obfuscation on the latest atmosphere release so that they could port the changes into their project.

We've seen this happen repeatedly. I'm not sure why anyone would not understand this.

xecuter is just a guy with connections to fabrication factories and software developers. The more work a developer has to do the more he has to pay him. It makes more business sense to wait for the competition to release their code and then to take it. Why reinvent the wheel when the time spent reinventing it is expensive?


----------



## Huntereb (Feb 25, 2019)

Volthax said:


> The engineers are working very hard on it, it should take approximately 2 more years for support to come from what I heard of an undisclosed source at Nintendo.
> We appreciate your kid-friendly questions, Buddha bless and have an amazing day.


I didn't expect a reply from team executer themselves! If that's the case, where do I go for a refund? Thank you for the answers!


----------



## RetroNostalgia (Feb 25, 2019)

*Facepalm*


----------



## dsrules (Feb 25, 2019)

Huntereb said:


> I didn't expect a reply from team executer themselves! If that's the case, where do I go for a refund? Thank you for the answers!


contact the seller where you purchased it from


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 25, 2019)

They don't offer refund, not even support... xDDD heck I wanted to transfer my license from my banned Switch to my other Switch and they "can't" do that... YEAH RIGHT.


----------



## arianadark (Feb 25, 2019)

Huntereb said:


> All of the other CFW's have 7.X support... But SX OS doesn't? What are they waiting for? What's taking so long? Can't they just copy Atmosphere and be done?? I spent $50 on this thing and it doesn't even work with the latest firmware, even though their website says it should! If I just recently bought it, can I request a refund?
> 
> Also, general SX OS waiting thread. Post your predictions on when we'll get an update!


try asking them directly https://team-xecuter.com/community/


----------



## Draxzelex (Feb 25, 2019)

When a community takes a shitpost too seriously


----------



## Cubuss (Feb 25, 2019)

When the time is ripe.


Just had a phone call with SXOS they expect to release 7.0 support within 5 hours.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 25, 2019)

Huntereb said:


> All of the other CFW's have 7.X support... But SX OS doesn't? What are they waiting for? What's taking so long? Can't they just copy Atmosphere and be done?? I spent $50 on this thing and it doesn't even work with the latest firmware, even though their website says it should! If I just recently bought it, can I request a refund?
> 
> Also, general SX OS waiting thread. Post your predictions on when we'll get an update!


You act as though people haven't been shouting from the rooftops not to buy SX OS.


----------



## JeepX87 (Feb 25, 2019)

June 15th


----------



## brollikk (Feb 25, 2019)

i'd say within the next 2 weeks for sure.


----------



## arianadark (Feb 25, 2019)

brollikk said:


> i'd say within the next 2 weeks for sure.


nah maybe a month or 2


----------



## HtheB (Feb 25, 2019)

.... 



 

I know this isn't an image board, but this particular picture is the only correct reply to the OP


----------



## brollikk (Feb 25, 2019)

lol. I think we should not be mean to the people who are stuck waiting for their sx os to be compatible again. shit happens - sometimes family members (or the people themselves) update by mistake or unknowningly.


----------



## magico29 (Feb 25, 2019)

are you serious? hold your hoses and relax.


----------



## aos10 (Feb 25, 2019)

Is this troll thread? Because i always know you for anti sxos.

Also, "even though their website says it should!"
Are you sure you read that right?


----------



## Milenko (Feb 25, 2019)

Who knew a simple splash screen would be such an issue


----------



## Kubas_inko (Feb 25, 2019)

It will take some time because they either have to use sept and show that they are using sept (won't happen because of their ego) or start from scratch, which would take a long time or reverse engineer sept, which might be hard because it is signed and encrypted .

SciresM does not want to edit the sept even for reinx.


Spoiler












--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



brollikk said:


> lol. I think we should not be mean to the people who are stuck waiting for their sx os to be compatible again. shit happens - sometimes family members (or the people themselves) update by mistake or unknowningly.


Thats why you can always switch to other CFW.


----------



## zahimi (Feb 25, 2019)

i know. maybe get a life? that way the wait will feel shorter.


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 25, 2019)

Volthax said:


> The engineers are working very hard on it, it should take approximately 2 more years for support to come from what I heard of an undisclosed source at Nintendo.
> We appreciate your kid-friendly questions, Buddha bless and have an amazing day.








Who allowed you back in? I was so glad, so _relieved _when I read that sweet suspended below your username the other day.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Feb 25, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Who allowed you back in? I was so glad, so _relieved _when I read that sweet suspended below your username the other day.


It was only for a day.


----------



## TotalJustice (Feb 25, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> They don't offer refund, not even support... xDDD heck I wanted to transfer my license from my banned Switch to my other Switch and they "can't" do that... YEAH RIGHT.


I wonder if you can change the console ID in the prodinfo of your new switch to match your old one. Wonder if the license would work then.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2019)

You need to give them a few days, they need to find some way to steal and not make _TOO OBVIOUS_! Plus they _might_ actually be waiting for the code to be tested this time so they don't have to release 3 updates in 2 days (again) and still have junk code that they stole.

(SXOS is stolen code and TX team is cancer, stop supporting them and support the devs they steal from. Fuck shills too)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2019)

That escalated quickly. Great bait mate.


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 25, 2019)

I use SX OS, but seeing that they are always behind and take days to implement Atmosphere's code and update their CFW I might as well switch to Atmo sooner or later... I like the xci loader as I don't have to install everything, but I need neither USB loading nor Emunand, so basically everything that keeps me from switching is XCI loading and their cheat system, which is more convenient to use than sysnetcheat.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Feb 26, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> I use SX OS, but seeing that they are always behind and take days to implement Atmosphere's code and update their CFW I might as well switch to Atmo sooner or later... I like the xci loader as I don't have to install everything, but I need neither USB loading nor Emunand, so basically everything that keeps me from switching is XCI loading and their cheat system, which is more convenient to use than sysnetcheat.


and why do you want to update so badly? also we must know that sxos has those features that atmosphere doesnt so they need to adapt to that


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2019)

What features does Atmosphere have that SXOS doesn't? Just the support for 7.x?


----------



## ELY_M (Mar 21, 2019)

now I remember you from some news about some of your hacks and I followed you on twitter long time ago.   I just revisited your twitter and see that its gone  
I got better idea....   if you have used your credit card to pay for sxos.   you could call your credit card company and ask for charge back.       




Huntereb said:


> I didn't expect a reply from team executer themselves! If that's the case, where do I go for a refund? Thank you for the answers!


----------



## wurstpistole (Mar 21, 2019)

ELY_M said:


> I got better idea....   if you have used your credit card to pay for sxos.   you could call your credit card company and ask for charge back.


Based on what reason? The software was delivered, in the meantime it was also updated to work with the current firmware and tbh trying to get a refund for a piece of software you use to pirate games is just brain dead stupid.
As a side note, that was a reply to the usual @Volthax troll bullcrap.


----------

